# aumentar ganacia en microfonos de guitarra electrica



## l88_782 (Ago 14, 2006)

hola!!
quería ver si me podrían ayudar alguien sabe como aumentar ganancia de micrófonos de guitarra eléctrica, por que tengo 2 una que es una barbaridad con puente flotante y otra estratocaster pero no tiene nada de ganancia. Se puede aumentar la ganancia sin tener que cambiar los micrófonos?.

desde ya muchas gracias.
Salu2.


----------



## SuRe_boltxevike (Ago 29, 2006)

pues segun tengo entendido, eso responde a las vueltas que da el hilo de cobre, el bobinado o no se que...

es mas facil comprar unas pastillas nuevas que mejorar las que tienes

si me equivoco que me corrijan


----------



## l88_782 (Ago 31, 2006)

acà en argentina no es nada economico compra pastillas nuevas,y lo que yo digo no es cambiar las pastillas sino preamplificar la señal, por ejemplo se haces un efecto para la guitarra, que para i gusto es mejor que comprarlo por que o modificas a tugusto, es la mayoria de los casos se te plantea el problema de las peridas, asea que el ciercuito no da ganansia sino que atenua,y es hay donde se puede usar una boina como pre amplificador.
A mi me dio muy buenos resultados, yo ase en tromolo, y un grinringer donde lo tube que usar, ademas y iase un distorcion pore eso se que tiene ganansia por lo que no es nesesario.  

Bueno saludos y espero que sigan escribiendo.


----------

